# New Market for Beekeepers



## Hive5ive (Nov 21, 2015)

Looks rediculous but interesting!
There is nothing like the smell of a hive when you pop the top. I live for it. It does have a calming effect too.


----------



## Buzz-kill (Aug 23, 2017)

Humans are the stupidest things on this planet.


----------



## TexasFreedom (Feb 25, 2016)

Hang on. Compared to people who will pay $100 to watch on their own TV in their own home 2 guys beat each other up for an hour, this makes perfect sense. 

I'm with Hive5, I love, Love, LOVE the smell of the hive. I don't know if it's the smell of the wax, the drying nectar/honey, the queen's or brood's pheromones, I don't know. But the whole smell combined is the nicest scent I know.

I don't know if it 'cures' a single pimple. But it's a pleasant smell, and if people are lining up to sniff hives, I'll open up a business for that! But I also agree with B-K, I don't know how they are calling it 'therapy'.


----------

